# Uncle Ruckus's (no relation) greatest hits.



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## BetterDog4U (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG he's a very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

What a face I just love it! How old is he?


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

Jen D said:


> What a face I just love it! How old is he?


Thank you. Hes got a head like a cinder block. He is 16 weeks


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one awesome looking pup you got there!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## w00tplayaw00t (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow. One of the best boxers I've ever seen. You must be a proud of owner.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

w00tplayaw00t said:


> Wow. One of the best boxers I've ever seen. You must be a proud of owner.


Hes not a boxer my friend. His gr8 gr8 gr8 gma was a boxer, Hes a bandog


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Is that bandog kinda like a bulldog? Just wondering he has the build.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

Jen D said:


> Is that bandog kinda like a bulldog? Just wondering he has the build.


His gr8 gr8 gr8 grandpappy was a Neo Mastiff and gr8 gr8 gr8 grandma was a boxer those puppies were then bred to American bulldogs. If what I understand is true a bandog is any type of mix mastiff dog. It is said that bandogs were kept on chains during the day and allowed to roam free at night to hunt for intruders. In other words the RMBD are some of the most BADAZZ mutts on the planet.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Southernfryedyankee said:


> His gr8 gr8 gr8 grandpappy was a Neo Mastiff and gr8 gr8 gr8 grandma was a boxer those puppies were then bred to American bulldogs. If what I understand is true a bandog is any type of mix mastiff dog. It is said that bandogs were kept on chains during the day and allowed to roam free at night to hunt for intruders. In other words the RMBD are some of the most BADAZZ mutts on the planet.


Thanks for the info that's the first time I heard bandog. He looks just like an Ab with the coloring of a Mastiff, good looking dog!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Southernfryedyankee said:


> Hes not a boxer my friend. His gr8 gr8 gr8 gma was a boxer, Hes a bandog


My mastiffX has been mistaken for a boxer a couple times too,i like boxers but i dont think my dawg looks anything like one(neither does yours)

My dogs dad is a pure bred bullmastiff and his mum is half Neo and half American bulldog,he is 23 months old now.



















Cant wait to see your dog grow,he is gona be a badazz looker for sure


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, he's just stunning, Love his eyes!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> My mastiffX has been mistaken for a boxer a couple times too,i like boxers but i dont think my dawg looks anything like one(neither does yours)
> 
> My dogs dad is a pure bred bullmastiff and his mum is half Neo and half American bulldog,he is 23 months old now.
> 
> ...


Thats dogs AWESOME


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my he is one gorgeous pup! I choked a little when you said he's 16 weeks old, but he is going to be one beautiful dog. Be sure to keep posting pictures.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

Uncle Ruckus's parents. The forst is of his momma the next 3 are of his father


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

heres a couple with my kids and UR


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

lol He is absolutely beautiful. The 7th picture of him you posted, he could get away with anything with those eyes!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry bout the fishtank picture folks, I must have clicked it by accident.


----------

